# Dewault DW272 Screwdriver



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

OK I am hoping this is user error. I am getting irratic screw head settings. I may get a few that are great with a slight dimple, then the head remains above the surface. 

I keep adjusting the head to the right as stated in the direction, but nothing seems to matter.

Any assistance from someone who uses this particular screwdriver and or any idea as to what I may be doing wrong would be a ppreciated.

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Worn bit, not holding the tool perfectly at a right angle, hitting a knot or drilling into old wood.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

none of joes above.. the problem is its dewalt.. their drywall guns are garbage. damn near impossible to get consistant screw depth out of them

if you want a quality drywall gun you have to go with milwaukee, makita or hilti. i dont even bother using a drywall gun anymore i simply use dimpler tips in a tip holder on my cordless impact.. it goes a little slower do to lower rpms but they set hte screws perfect every time


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> none of joes above.. the problem is its dewalt.. their drywall guns are garbage. damn near impossible to get consistant screw depth out of them
> 
> if you want a quality drywall gun you have to go with milwaukee, makita or hilti. i dont even bother using a drywall gun anymore i simply use dimpler tips in a tip holder on my cordless impact.. it goes a little slower do to lower rpms but they set hte screws perfect every time


Thanks beyond return date not much I can do now!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I do them the same way.
I own two drywall guns, we used them once and there now for sale.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Good news of sorts, I am off to the local Dewalt Factory Service Center to request a "statisfaction guarantee refund", tomorrow!

Went to their website to check on possibly returning this thing and saw that they have a 90 satisfaction guarantee, so long as the unit has not been abused.

So what do I buy now?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I know there's going to be a bunch or differant opions on that question.
What's worked for me for many years is a Ryobi impact driver. 
There less then 1/2 the price of most other brands, I can by 2, new batterys for less then the cost of just one of the other brands and never had one fail until many years later and hundreds of recharges.
I almost never use a drill any more. 
An impact driver can drill holes, turn sockets, drive screws and has far more torque then a cordless drill.
I used to have all Dewalt tools long ago. I got tired of always having the batterys fail, bad switches, burned out brushes.
Some were bad right out of the box.
Do some of the other big name companys tools better, I'm sure they are. For a Diy The Ryobi impact driver is going to be fine.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> I know there's going to be a bunch or differant opions on that question.
> What's worked for me for many years is a Ryobi impact driver.
> There less then 1/2 the price of most other brands, I can by 2, new batterys for less then the cost of just one of the other brands and never had one fail until many years later and hundreds of recharges.
> I almost never use a drill any more.
> ...


 
I was thinking about just going the impact driver way and using a dimpler!

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's all I've used for many years. Works fine.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Well the 20 volt Dewalt impact driver came in. I guess mt effort coupled with an old dimpler and I am getting worse results. Head of screw soesnt recess. 

Have new dimplers on the way. Old, old 2 x 4's and hardibacker.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try using galvinized roofing nails instead of screws.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Try using galvinized roofing nails instead of screws.


 
Let me ask you this, If I am going to use a Kerdi kit, does it really matter if my screws are not recessed?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would end up with a hump and it would be far harder to lay the tile.
I've had the same problum trying to get the screws all the way in, I can get it to work by using a counter sink but that slows the job down.
Started using nails instead and problum went away.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought the Milwaukee impact driver 12 volt. It is nice because it is so small and light, but I am wondering if I should have just went and bought an 18 volt impact driver. I like having a drill and impact driver together on a job.


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

paintdrying said:


> I bought the Milwaukee impact driver 12 volt. It is nice because it is so small and light, but I am wondering if I should have just went and bought an 18 volt impact driver. I like having a drill and impact driver together on a job.


 
Did you mean impact drill?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> You would end up with a hump and it would be far harder to lay the tile.
> I've had the same problum trying to get the screws all the way in, I can get it to work by using a counter sink but that slows the job down.
> Started using nails instead and problum went away.



would teh hump really matter since your going to be troweling mortar over it anyway..


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> would teh hump really matter since your going to be troweling mortar over it anyway..


 

Thats what I was thinking: minor screw pop, mortar and kerdi, mortar and tile????


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

mp482013 said:


> ãp lãªn cho d?t khã¡ch cu?i tu?n nã*o :d
> 
> [
> 
> ...


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

dont quote it then.. it just brings it back up. their spam links


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Try using galvinized roofing nails instead of screws.


 
New dimpler did not help. Pulled all the screws and used galvanixed roofing nails!

:thumbup:


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

*Dewalt Satisfaction Gaurantee refund stinks*

Still waiting for refund!:furious:


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Woohoo finally got refund! No more Dewalt for me!:no:


----------

